

FDA Preparing to change the Nutrition Labels - idleworx
http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm387114.htm

======
idleworx
Public comments are apparently open but it's actually not clear how one can
add a public comment:

[http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm387114.ht...](http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm387114.htm#sought)

~~~
skram
From what I can tell, there are actually two proposed rules and you can find
the links to the FederalRegister.gov publications at
[http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/GuidanceDocuments...](http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/GuidanceDocumentsRegulatoryInformation/LabelingNutrition/ucm385663.htm)
and then once they are published, you can use the docket #s on Regulations.gov
to make comments.

------
MaysonL
The person who made up the "Current Label" should go look up the calories/gram
of fat.

